

First impressions of RubyMotion - sdz
http://victor.sh/blog/2012/05/16/first-impressions-of-rubymotion/

======
jinushaun
That's ultimately my impression as well. At the end of the day, whether it's
Ruby or Objective-C, you're spending the bulk of your time in Cocoa so
switching to Ruby doesn't buy you much.

------
cnp
It buys you an enormous "much". I've never built an iOS app so quickly in my
life, and my god --should I say anything about code-readability?

